# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  اللهم لك صمت .. إعلان ماليزي عند الإفطار ..

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

حيّاكم الله أخواني/أخواتي 
باختصار إبداع ماليزي جديد حتى في الإعلانات


رددوا معهم :" بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم لك صمتُ , وبك آمنتُ وعلى رزقك أفطرتُ ,برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين "





تقبّل الله منّا ومنكم الصيام والقيام

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

شو حلو..

الله يقبل منا ومنك يا صديقة .. شكرا على الفيديو  :Smile:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الله يسمع منك حبيبتي ..

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله حلو الفيديو وعجبني بجنن

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

انت الحلوه طوق .. الله يسعدك

----------


## محمد العزام

حلو والله 


مشكورة صديقة على ماقدمتي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*العفو محمد ،،*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

والله حلو هالفيديو 
يسلمو

----------

